# Drilling live rock for pegging corals and frags (video and sound)



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Perhaps turn your sound down a bit!





This is a video showing the drilling of live rock from a saltwater reef tank. 
The 1/2" holes are used for mounting pegs made from acrylic rods or other types of pegs or frag plugs. 
The live corals are attached to the end of the peg and can easily be positioned in the tank. 
This process also facilitates moving the corals to another location at a later time, they can be removed from the holes somewhat easily. 
It also prevents corals from falling as once its pegged well, its pretty much going to stay where you put it. 
No more snails knocking things down or balancing feats needed... I drilled about every surface of every rock in my display reef. 
It was a lot of work but now there are many more usable surfaces, many additional places to mount corals, and the holes also provide habitat for other life in the tank such as peppermint shrimp and other types of inverts, small fish, etc.


----------

